# help me indentify this bike please...



## how (Oct 29, 2009)

a freind of mine has this bike asked me what it is,,but I am not sure,,a Hawthorne? approximate year? looks like early 70s cause the reflector pedals?
thanks


----------



## JLarkin (Oct 30, 2009)

Early to mid 60's flightliner frame, murray built.  Probably has some serial numbers on the rear dropout.


----------



## how (Oct 30, 2009)

*thank you..*

much for that,,howie


----------



## partsguy (Oct 31, 2009)

Get us the numbers and we can confirm what it is.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 2, 2009)

I believe that chainguard, and the unique rear fender brace was only used on JC Higgins Flightliners, and their replacement, the Sears Spaceliner. It'll likely have 'MOD 502' stamped before the catalog and serial number.


----------

